# problem with fortinet-block sites



## hazim (Oct 5, 2008)

There are a lot of sites that are blocked in my university...It is is a program that searches the contents of the site that one is opening and if it may contains any undesirable content, it blocks the site at any time... this program is very sensitive.. when students are searching for certain information the sites they open my be blocked...you can see an example in the picture....
I need a way to pass through this thing if possible

Thanks.


----------



## johnwill (Sep 26, 2002)

You need to take this up with the network administration. We won't assist in bypassing network restrictions.


----------

